

Why the most important part of your app has the messiest code - wauter
http://woutersmet.com/2014/02/11/why-the-most-important-part-of-your-app-has-the-messiest-code/

======
prakster
Soooooo true! You nailed it.

~~~
wauter
Thanks!

